
AT&T Readies Technology to Let Multiple Devices Share One Phone Number - clemsen
http://recode.net/2015/10/14/att-readies-technology-to-let-multiple-devices-share-one-phone-number/
======
clemsen
I did not identify how this service differs from using multiple SIM cards with
the same number, which I can get for a small fee (below 10€) from my provider
(in Germany).

Does anybody know how details about the specific implementation?

